# For the Admins - Would it Not be possible to have a 1 day Ticket Amnesty ?



## BiggKitty (Jan 1, 2015)

On the very last day of being able to buy fair items from the shop, where we could pass unwanted tickets (I am not talking about selling them) to those who need one or two tickets more to make a fair purchase. There do seem to be a lot of members who are missing just the odd ticket and I am sure it is not just me who will have a couple left over, that we would love to see go to a good use.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a lovely idea , please mods consider this. I only need 2 more tickets for something else.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Only problem is that some people will try to sell their tickets. If there's threads that won't allow it, or if the mods have to manually transfer it, people will just go ahead and use PMs.


----------



## catarinalucio (Jan 1, 2015)

This would be a great idea!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 1, 2015)

maybe also have most collectibles made unlimited for one day for those who desperately saved up for one thing only for it to be snatched up quickly (like pinwheels) because i will cry


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 1, 2015)

computertrash said:


> maybe also have most collectibles made unlimited for one day for those who desperately saved up for one thing only for it to be snatched up quickly (like pinwheels) because i will cry



But I already spent mine.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

I would love just to buy one thing but I can't sadly


----------



## Amalthea (Jan 1, 2015)

computertrash said:


> maybe also have most collectibles made unlimited for one day for those who desperately saved up for one thing only for it to be snatched up quickly (like pinwheels) because i will cry


I doubt this would happen, it would take away the value of the collectibles significantly. There were limited amounts for a reason.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 1, 2015)

It would be great for unlimited collectibles ^_^


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm one of those few members who just need one or two tickets !! Just want to get the Fair Patch <3

Just one day Mods, not for selling,just allow them to be transferred to those few who need that 1-2 tickets!


----------



## Geoni (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay but is selling tickets a wrong thing to do? I mean people are selling 100 tbt for 10 million in game bells, which is absurd.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

As I don't think the IRC tickets are out yet I still need some. Or if we could just waste tickets that we don't want(since we might not be able to buy stuff).


----------



## BiggKitty (Jan 1, 2015)

Dad said:


> Okay but is selling tickets a wrong thing to do? I mean people are selling 100 tbt for 10 million in game bells, which is absurd.



 Trading using tickets has already started, there are offers from people who have 10 tickets or more to buy the unlimited feathers or balloons on behalf of another to sell for BTBS

I am talking about the tickets that some of us will finish up with over and above what we have used ourselves in the shop. I will have 2 spare and I see people who desperately want a patch. The patch is non giftAble so unlike the feathers or balloons No one can buy one for anybody else, but Lots of us would be very pleased to give away spare tickets if it helped others reach their objective.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2015)

Absolutely not, you have to earn your own tickets, free loaders go no where in this world.


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 1, 2015)

They might just do a raffle for spare ticket people. They did last year.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it's a nice gesture to be able to gift those few unused tickets to another player. I know we all ended up with unused extra eggs (tickets ) after the Easter event . It was a pity to see them go to waste.


----------



## BiggKitty (Jan 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> Absolutely not, you have to earn your own tickets, free loaders go no where in this world.



I wouldn't call the people who need just one or two tickets freeloaders


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

BiggKitty said:


> I wouldn't call the people who need just one or two tickets freeloaders


Exactly. And IRC hasn't been out for the last three ones so some might still get a few.

Yeah I'd wish I had some more tickets, do want that white feather


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> Absolutely not, you have to earn your own tickets, free loaders go no where in this world.



Some of us were not really able to participate in the fair, plus this is for those members who would want to give out their spare tickets, you don't need to if you do not wish to


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 1, 2015)

Then again I don't really support this because members would do the whole black market thing and sell/buy tickets. Which is not cool. :/

The only way to do it without a blck market getting started would be to send the tickets to a mod and have them send the tickets to players?? Which I doubt would happen.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 1, 2015)

Cuppycakez said:


> Then again I don't really support this because members would do the whole black market thing and sell/buy tickets. Which is not cool. :/
> 
> The only way to do it without a blck market getting started would be to send the tickets to a mod and have them send the tickets to players?? Which I doubt would happen.



This already happens tho, people already sell Fair Collectables, one person buys it, and then sells it to someone who didnt have tickets. So not really much of a difference


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes it would probably be abused as f... you are right unless they made a rule against it or made some advanced sending system


----------



## BiggKitty (Jan 1, 2015)

Cuppycakez said:


> Then again I don't really support this because members would do the whole black market thing and sell/buy tickets. Which is not cool. :/
> 
> The only way to do it without a blck market getting started would be to send the tickets to a mod and have them send the tickets to players?? Which I doubt would happen.




I am only talking about a one day period for this to happen perhaps the last day the fair items would be available, it would only be for the unlimited items, there will be no limited stock left even if there is a restock which is likely to be for the major prize winners and not for the general public.

There will be no black market involved. If someone wants an unlimited feather or balloon they can get it easily enough now, all they have to do is find a member who has tickets but isn't interested in collectibles or the raffles and is willing to purchase a fair item and then sell it to them. There are plenty around.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> Absolutely not, you have to earn your own tickets, free loaders go no where in this world.



Not exactly freeloaders if people just need 1 or 2 tickets and considering how very generous the community on bell tree is most who need those few tickets have probably helped others out on here themselves with free AC items, villagers, BTB or something else, I certainly have many times and really resent the freeloader comment. Some of us were unable to fully enter all the contests so missed opportunites, BiggKitty is just suggesting a lovely way for willing participants to help others out with unwanted tickets that would otherwise be wasted.

It's true that problems with selling may arise from it though, but people are apparently already selling the collectables. I would really like a green feather but I'm 2 tickets short, I wouldn't want to ever sell it on but maybe ticket transfers should be reserved for the patch that can't be sold on to get around the problem. If that were to happen I'd give my tickets to someone needing the patch rather than waste them.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 1, 2015)

But then the collectible clique would make all the rage threads about "OMG WHO RAISED THE TICKET TO BELL CONVERSION UP AGAIN"


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> But then the collectible clique would make all the rage threads about "OMG WHO RAISED THE TICKET TO BELL CONVERSION UP AGAIN"



It's just one day so it's not like they will be able to raise a rate for the tickets


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Cuppycakez said:


> The only way to do it without a blck market getting started would be to send the tickets to a mod and have them send the tickets to players?? Which I doubt would happen.


 Well, people can easily negotiate a deal by PM, which mods and admins do not have access to (this was confirmed by Jer in April), and then send the ticket(s) to a mod who is ignorant to the under-the-table handoff.



Trundle said:


> But then the collectible clique would make all the rage threads about "OMG WHO RAISED THE TICKET TO BELL CONVERSION UP AGAIN"


 yes



Frances-Simoun said:


> It's just one day so it's not like they will be able to raise a rate for the tickets



That was supposed to be a sarcastic post.


----------



## SuperVandal (Jan 1, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Well, people can easily negotiate a deal by PM, which mods and admins do not have access to (this was confirmed by Jer in April), and then send the ticket(s) to a mod who is ignorant to the under-the-table handoff.



Mods and admins can read PMs


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> Mods and admins can read PMs



Only if they're reported.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?166675-Are-your-PRIVATE-MESSAGES-really-private/page2


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Only if they're reported.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?166675-Are-your-PRIVATE-MESSAGES-really-private/page2



how did you even find that


----------



## BiggKitty (Jan 1, 2015)

Another suggestion then, to avoid any malpractice over tickets being sold under the table.

People willing to participate in donating their spare tickets enter the number tickets they are willing to donate to a special thread.

A separate thread started with people who would like a fair patch but for various reasons have been unable to purchase one.

The spare tickets donated converted into fairground patches.

If number of requests outstrips patches, then a random generator used to determine who gets one.

RESULT
Spare tickets get used in a productive manner with no one making any profit as patch is non giftable so unable to be sold on for gain.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 1, 2015)

BiggKitty said:


> Another suggestion then, to avoid any malpractice over tickets being sold under the table.
> 
> People willing to participate in donating their spare tickets enter the number tickets they are willing to donate to a special thread.
> 
> ...



Probably the best solution, I'd participate .


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Or tickets being made into bells as we could do with the eggs.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wouldn't it be very unfair to the people who already bought their collectibles for others to get them for a discounted price or not having to worry about supply?


----------



## BiggKitty (Jan 1, 2015)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Wouldn't it be very unfair to the people who already bought their collectibles for others to get them for a discounted price or not having to worry about supply?



Well the last suggestion was just concerning the fairground patch and not any of the other collectibles, the patch is unlimited supply, non giftable and only worth 5 tickets, so I would not have thought people would get too disturbed at such a small item being given to people, who would in turn be unable to sell the item on for profit.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 1, 2015)

I doubt anything interesting will be done.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 1, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> Mods and admins can read PMs



woah tbt is not run by supernazis, just nazis


----------



## SuperVandal (Jan 1, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> woah tbt is not run by supernazis, just nazis


i take offense to that as a super holder

nonsense aside i thought the staff promised a way of users being able to relieve their extra tickets during the final days of the fair


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> i take offense to that as a super holder
> 
> nonsense aside i thought the staff promised a way of users being able to relieve their extra tickets during the final days of the fair



Last year they did. It was a raffle. 1 ticket = 1 entry, and it raffled off various feathers and other prizes iirc.

The difference between then and now is that BiggKitty is suggesting we trade tickets to other people as an alternative way to get rid of them.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> how did you even find that


To be honest, I'm not quite sure either. I actually remembered that thread lol.


BiggKitty said:


> snip


Only issue I see with that being that everyone rushes to get a free (or at least a free shot at) a Patch, but it isn't too bad of an idea.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe staff could drop a ticket code worth 1 ticket that many could use on the Fair Shop's last day instead.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> To be honest, I'm not quite sure either. I actually remembered that thread lol.
> 
> Only issue I see with that being that everyone rushes to get a free (or at least a free shot at) a Patch, but it isn't too bad of an idea.



That's going in my subscriptions under "Best Threads of 2014".



Javocado said:


> Maybe staff could drop a ticket code worth 1 ticket that many could use on the Fair Shop's last day instead.



TICKETS !!!


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 4, 2015)

Bump, still hoping for this to possibly happen or for one more event to win 2 tickets TwT


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah I hope I get some from IRC but I dunno aside from maybe the Anything Goes lol.


----------

